# [SOLVED] Very quiet sounds in headphones...?



## ShadowKrix

Hello there! I'm quite new to this site and I didn't really know where to post this, so I posted it here because it seems to be the most appropriate place. Anyway, straight to the problem...

Well, the problem is that when I hear sounds through headphones, the sound is very quiet and sometimes I hear static. Everything sounds fine when playing through my laptop's speakers, which makes me think it's a problem with the headphone jack. I've tried listening with 2 different pairs of headphones and the problem persists in both. This started happening about a week ago when everything was suddenly quiet even with the sound turned all the way up. I thought it might be a problem with the drivers, but everything is up to date and working. I have an Acer Aspire 5742 Laptop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShadowKrix

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*



ShadowKrix said:


> Hello there! I'm quite new to this site and I didn't really know where to post this, so I posted it here because it seems to be the most appropriate place. Anyway, straight to the problem...
> 
> Well, the problem is that when I hear sounds through headphones, the sound is very quiet and sometimes I hear static. Everything sounds fine when playing through my laptop's speakers, which makes me think it's a problem with the headphone jack. I've tried listening with 2 different pairs of headphones and the problem persists in both. This started happening about a week ago when everything was suddenly quiet even with the sound turned all the way up. I thought it might be a problem with the drivers, but everything is up to date and working. I have an Acer Aspire 5742 Laptop. Thanks in advance.


I've just realised that I never said that I needed help. If anyone could help me with this problem to make it go back to normal, you'd have my thanks. Sorry for double posting.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*

Greetings ShadowKrix, :welcome: to TSF.

How old is your Acer Aspire Laptop?
If it is still under warranty, I'd be taking it back to where you got it from or contact Acer™ Customer Support.
If its out of warranty lets try this...

*Right* the *Computer* Desktop Icon > *Properties* > in the Left Pane >
click *Device Manager* > *View* > *Show hidden Devices* > scroll down to *Sound video and game controllers* > click the arrow, this will show a list of audio controllers; are there any Red *X*'s or yellow *!* marks?
If there are, *Right* click the one with the alert > *Update Driver software*.
Allow Windows™ to search for and update the Driver; when finished, reboot the laptop.
If there are _no_ alerts, right click the audio controller again, and > *Uninstall* > *OK* > reboot the laptop.
Once the laptop reboots, you will receive a notice that Windows™ has "Found New Hardware"; allow Windows™ to reinstall the audio controller.
This should hopefully rectify the issue.
If the problem persists; then you will need to go to the Acer® website and download and install the Audio Driver again.

Acer® Aspire Driver Download Link.
(_Please make sure you enter the correct Operating System; meaning, Windows™ 7 32 Bit or 64 Bit._)

Try these suggestions and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## ShadowKrix

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*



chauffeur2 said:


> Greetings ShadowKrix, :welcome: to TSF.
> 
> How old is your Acer Aspire Laptop?
> If it is still under warranty, I'd be taking it back to where you got it from or contact Acer™ Customer Support.
> If its out of warranty lets try this...
> 
> *Right* the *Computer* Desktop Icon > *Properties* > in the Left Pane >
> click *Device Manager* > *View* > *Show hidden Devices* > scroll down to *Sound video and game controllers* > click the arrow, this will show a list of audio controllers; are there any Red *X*'s or yellow *!* marks?
> If there are, *Right* click the one with the alert > *Update Driver software*.
> Allow Windows™ to search for and update the Driver; when finished, reboot the laptop.
> If there are _no_ alerts, right click the audio controller again, and > *Uninstall* > *OK* > reboot the laptop.
> Once the laptop reboots, you will receive a notice that Windows™ has "Found New Hardware"; allow Windows™ to reinstall the audio controller.
> This should hopefully rectify the issue.
> If the problem persists; then you will need to go to the Acer® website and download and install the Audio Driver again.
> 
> Acer® Aspire Driver Download Link.
> (_Please make sure you enter the correct Operating System; meaning, Windows™ 7 32 Bit or 64 Bit._)
> 
> Try these suggestions and post back with the results.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Hello chauffeur2, and thank you.

My laptop is out of warranty and none of the suggestions worked for me. This makes me think it's a problem with the headphone jack though. It may have accidentally been hit and became broken. Thanks for the suggestion, anyway. :smile:
Is there anything else I can do or would it be better to simply purchase another computer?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*

Hi Again ShadowKris, :wave:

It might pay to get a quote for repairing the phone jack first; the price difference could be worthwhile in savings.
Post back with your thoughts.

Kind Regards,


----------



## ShadowKrix

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*



chauffeur2 said:


> Hi Again ShadowKris, :wave:
> 
> It might pay to get a quote for repairing the phone jack first; the price difference could be worthwhile in savings.
> Post back with your thoughts.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Thank you for these wonderful suggestions, chauffeur2.
I've fixed my problem. It was a problem with the jack. I just fiddled around with the general area around the jack and very gently tapped it with a wrench (NOT RECOMMENDED) and the sound came back. Every now and then it drops out again but I just gently hit it again and it comes back. Believe it or not, this is actually my first hardware error for this laptop and I've had it for over 2 years! Anyway, I'd just like to say thank you so much for helping me with this pesky little problem of mine. I can now listen to dubstep with static the way it's meant to sound! :dance:


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Very quiet sounds in headphones...?*

Glad to hear that you got it sorted Shadowkris! :4-clap:

"The gentle art of brute force works wonders sometimes." :rofl:
Post back again if you experience any further problem with that cantankerous contraption.
I will mark this thread as *Solved*

Kind Regards,


----------

